# roof light



## HAVE A GO (Feb 24, 2020)

I have a Chausson Alegro 97. 2008 When collecting it from storage, I noticed two cracks in the front roof light. Thats the fixed one, not the opening one. It is only the inner perspex panel that has cracked. Firstly, does anyone know where I might get one from, and secondly, does anyone have any knowledge about replacing one.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Have a go.

LeisureshopDirect.com say they stock Chausson parts but I can't navigate their site. They do have a contact page tho.


----------

